# What personality types tend to "google" compulsively? Types that search nonstop.



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

xNTP's. I'm an ENTP and have considered whether or not I'm addicted to the internet or just the vast amounts of information there is to dig through that I can now access.

What is possible is one of the most important things to me. It's what I'm always thinking about, and it spurs many a random search that connects on tangent after tangent, much like the one @dagnytaggart posted - but I'd go through multiple fields. Hers seemed to stick pretty much to disease and it went off on tangential things like religion and terrorism, but still focused on disease (looks like it to me anyway). 

Mine don't really ever go back to what I was doing within in an hour. It would look more like this:
Zippers
Zipper invention
zipper materials
tensile strength of steel
strengths of materials
malleability
measures of malleability
tomography
real analysis
jobs math majors get

and so on. Maybe after feeling like I understood all those other things, I'd go back and look at types of zippers and other things like that. Then I might wind up on backpacks or fashion that uses decorative zippers. Woot woot!


----------



## Doom (Oct 25, 2010)

I use it to look up weird questions I've never asked before but the result are usually terrible.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

Wintie said:


> I use it to look up weird questions I've never asked before but the result are usually terrible.


What do you mean by terrible?


----------



## Utensils (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm ENFP... I google ALL THE TIME. I don't even know why- I just automatically do... about every 2 minutes


----------



## progBOT (May 4, 2011)

I spend too much time on google.
I have taught myself how to do a lot of different things with the aid of google tho


----------



## Modesty (Aug 30, 2011)

I prefer Stumbleupon for enjoyment.


----------



## Dylio (Jul 4, 2011)

A better question would be, what personality type doesnt google? lol


----------



## kingdavidANC (Aug 2, 2011)

KillerEyes said:


> I even use Google as a dictionary. By appending any word with "define:" prefix.


----------



## Empecinado (May 4, 2010)

KillerEyes said:


> I am an ENFP an i use Google & youtube alot...
> 
> I even use Google as a dictionary. By appending any word with "define:" prefix. For which i can use any other dictionary as well. But for some reason i don't.
> 
> May be its because of the convenience of working in the same window. i.e. multi tabs. It frees from searching for the dictionary on my hard disk, waiting for it to load and then type the word for knowing its meaning.


I wouldn't think about having an actual dictionary on my hard drive. It wouldn't fit in the drive bay, and even if it did it would collect dust. You're weird.


Define: is really fast.


----------



## Minstrel (Nov 6, 2011)

Me. 
I google everything
Ex. 
A friend tells me to try a game that he has been playing for 1 year. He/she claims that he is almost to make level.
I google addictively looking for guides and tips and information about every class/job, item or dungeon. I eventually get to max level 2-3 weeks before he/she does. 

This is only if I am interested, however.


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

Google? I prefer ask jeeves.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

INTP here. I compulsively googled this question before making the post. Now I'm going to go google for some SOAD.


----------



## Palaver (Jan 5, 2010)

firedell said:


> I don't know, ask Google.


Let me google that for you




























Welcome back. How was your google trip?


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Palaver said:


> Let me google that for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It did it without me typing... I was mesmerised. Oh, and there was nothing of interest. 
Every type uses Google, because it's most people's homepage.


----------



## KillerEyes (Feb 12, 2011)

Empecinado said:


> I wouldn't think about having an actual dictionary on my hard drive. It wouldn't fit in the drive bay, and even if it did it would collect dust. You're weird.
> 
> 
> Define: is really fast.


you said exactly wat i said... u r more weird... lol


----------



## KillerEyes (Feb 12, 2011)

kingdavidANC said:


>


wrong.... super badass


----------



## flea (Jan 10, 2011)

Obviously, different people of different types will google for various reasons more than others. I personally identify more with the enneagram an I google nonstop. Even things I know i will look up repeatedly and not ocd like. Just to confirm or hopefully expand. It is not rare for me to spend hours just going from site to based on the most random thought that connects with something. I call it going down the rabbit hole. I also never trust one source. I use tons of sources and if its something not confirmed (which are the things that interest me most) I will go through so many sites drawing various things and forming an opinion. I am always open minded to being wrong and people who aren't scare me. That's a real unhealthy/dangerous outlook. I could be listening to music and then forget to click a song and look at stuff for hours and realize i forgot to turn on songs. Even the most fucked up things interest me. I love when I think of something and confirm and its an original idea although the theory exist. One example is deja vu. It randomly clicked, or I thought it through, (or maybe I saw it before and had de deja vu or false deja vu) I can admit I might be wrong but I really believe I came up with the idea that we were re experiencing parts of dreams and I think it came from the idea of random objects like a screw driver in the dream and when i pick it up sometime later or the item that day something clicks. Just my rambline 2 cents.


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

curiousel said:


> What are the personality types that use search engines in a compulsive continuous manner?
> Types that search obsessively?


As this relates to type, I was going to say Se and Ne, but on second thought "googling" is a Se (Extraverted Sensing occurs when we scan for information that is relevant to our interests, then we mentally register data and facts such as baseball statistics, the locations of all the restaurants in town, or the names of all the actors in the popular television shows) thing.


----------



## Femmefatale (Feb 22, 2012)

NPs!  xD


----------



## AnnieeBubble (Feb 6, 2012)

Femmefatale said:


> NPs!  xD


Definitely! I am an INFP who normally googles strange things I find myself doing then add INFP to the end to see if it's just an INFP thing or I really am crazy!! :crazy:


----------



## Femmefatale (Feb 22, 2012)

Well... tbh... you are crazy. But so am I. And so are the man standing behind you. 

I'm just kidding. Well, I believe it's specifically NP types, because SPs are out Perceiving and NJs are more less interested in getting all aspects in, before making a judgement call. However this is mostly based on people I know and also the fact that if you look at the posts scattered across this forum... INFPs and other NPs are the most blabbermouthy of all xD (Especially our kind!)



AnnieeBubble said:


> Definitely! I am an INFP who normally googles strange things I find myself doing then add INFP to the end to see if it's just an INFP thing or I really am crazy!! :crazy:


----------



## Nemo7788 (May 2, 2012)

Im an ENFP and I ask questions almost religiously, but I attribute that the most to being a left-handed "freethinker". I thoroughly enjoy broadening my perspective whether by physical experience or otherwise.......the search engines being the "otherwise"!


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

One would think the Ti dom. and aux. types, since those are the ones who like finding information and the like.


----------



## TaylorS (Jan 24, 2010)

Se and Ne Doms.


----------



## EddiT732 (May 6, 2012)

Doom said:


> I use it to look up weird questions I've never asked before but the result are usually terrible.


It is easier for NPs to think of peculiar questions because they have strong extraverted intuition. NTPs are more inclined to Google them to find a reasonable logical answer and explanation. NFPs may be more eager to obtain answers based on different values held by different parties. As an NTP, I once searched the derogatory titles for different MBTI types. Finally I got it by reading profiles of different types.

I also use it to look up if weird opinions held by some blogger are also supported by others. When I read some source which states ISFJ types are low-achievers, I will search for "ISFJ" low-achievers to find information to validate the statement.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

Well it depends on what people need at the moment. If I'm doing a research paper, then I'll literally rape Google from all sides until I'm done with it. If I'm looking for specific answers, then I'll go softcore with it. /innuendo


----------



## Sapphyreopal5 (Jun 11, 2012)

I would have to agree with those who say the NP types. I use google to look up many things *all* the time!


----------



## caraez (Mar 31, 2010)

Nps makes sense. I'm definitely a googler. 

The reason I found myself so obsessed with myers-briggs is because of google. And every time I get interested in a subject, google paves the way to becoming a semi-expert by compulsively sitting in front of the computer and searching and reading and searching. I like to think of the internet as an extension of my mind, that opens so many doors for my Ne to let it out of its sad constraints and go wild.


----------



## Holgrave (Oct 11, 2011)

ISTJ and I google everything.


----------



## AliceKettle (Feb 2, 2014)

Any of the SP or NP types.


----------



## patronusowl (Aug 14, 2015)

Basically people who have Ti as their dominant or auxiliary function!


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

The types that like the internet most.
In other words, all the types.


----------



## Monty (Jul 12, 2011)

I do that. My life revolves around google, sometimes.


----------



## Amelia (Aug 23, 2015)

Me. INTP. 
I google EVERYTHING.

Words, phrases, anything that has my interest at the moment. I even google stupid relationship shit like "why does my boyfriend belittle me?" 
Or even the most recent one: "passed out while giving blood"
Because yes, that happened today.


----------



## Monty (Jul 12, 2011)

Amelia said:


> Me. INTP.
> I google EVERYTHING.
> 
> Words, phrases, anything that has my interest at the moment. I even google stupid relationship shit like "why does my boyfriend belittle me?"
> ...


That's exactly what I do!! Hahaha


----------



## Amelia (Aug 23, 2015)

Monty said:


> That's exactly what I do!! Hahaha


I almost want to post my google search history. It's such an interesting mix. :laughing:


----------



## Monty (Jul 12, 2011)

Amelia said:


> I almost want to post my google search history. It's such an interesting mix. :laughing:


My most recent one: "addicted to cats". LOL 
Honestly, I was trying to find some help. *shrug*


----------



## bruh (Oct 27, 2015)

That would be me.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

My Google history would probably give your grandmother a heart attack because I use Google Images as a reference for terms I don't know when I'm playing Cards Against Humanity online.


----------



## Forgery Zaytsev (Oct 16, 2015)

I think that would be the NTs. I'm an ENTP and I'm constantly googling things [even minor things that would typically be considered 'unimportant' (pish-posh!!)]


----------



## sinaasappel (Jul 22, 2015)

I need to stay away from technology it's horrible how much I jump around from curiosity 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Owtoo (Aug 20, 2015)

I am an INFP and I google a lot. I always find myself quickly googling definitions of a word when I am not 100% sure of its meaning and I'm about to use that word. Guess I'm scared of looking stupid 

If I'm near a dictionary, I will often use the dictionary, but if I'm on the computer and about to type a word on a forum or something, then I tend to google it.


----------



## SalvinaZerelda (Aug 26, 2010)

We should all share our internet histories on every browser on every PC we own to find out..


----------



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

I know I am an avid Googler because my friends and coworkers have declared my catchphrase to be "let me Google that."

I completely agree with this being an NP thing.


----------



## sunnysmile (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm an INFJ and I google stuff all the time. I spent way too much time recently googling fun facts about the movie Titanic instead of working on assignments. I don't think I've ever made a major decision without googling the pros and cons of it.


----------



## Elaihr (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm not sure it's only an Ne-thing, my ENFP just asks a million questions but never look them up. I'm Ni-dom, and if I or anyone else have a question to which I don't know the answer, I'll look it up. I'm curious about most things so I might even look things up that I'm not actually interested in, I just want to know it anyway. If it's not interesting I'll just forget it shortly thereafter


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

Whatever my type is.

I can actually google compulsively for hours to the extent that I forget to eat and sleep.


----------



## MaggieMay (Dec 27, 2014)

I like books. 

However, I vote INFJ or INTJ. 

Anything I do not know or understand I instantly research. Particularly long words.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

People with computers connected to the internet. Everyone searches for all types of stuff.


----------



## pucks (Sep 8, 2015)

i have three windows of chrome open bc the tabs get to a point where i can't see their icons anymore


----------



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

pucks said:


> i have three windows of chrome open bc the tabs get to a point where i can't see their icons anymore


Lol that feeling of "I'll just leave this tab open and get back to it later" and then you never do.


----------



## pucks (Sep 8, 2015)

AdroElectro said:


> Lol that feeling of "I'll just leave this tab open and get back to it later" and then you never do.


and then months later you're going through them (if you don't just close the window) and have to ask yourself why you thought a list of the top names of the 1880s and the wikipedia page for Rumpelstiltskin were so important.


----------



## pucks (Sep 8, 2015)

pucks said:


> and then months later you're going through them (if you don't just close the window) and have to ask yourself why you thought a list of the top names of the 1880s and the wikipedia page for Rumpelstiltskin were so important.


everyone get off the edge of your seats i just remembered it was because i had the idea to write a musical about rumpeltiltskin


----------



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

pucks said:


> everyone get off the edge of your seats i just remembered it was because i had the idea to write a musical about rumpeltiltskin


*remains seated*


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

curiousel said:


> What are the personality types that use search engines in a compulsive continuous manner?
> Types that search obsessively?


xNTPs and ENFPs...


----------



## Jordgubb (Oct 5, 2013)

I have no idea, I just know I constantly google things.


----------

